# flounder sashimi



## rockhead

first catch a nice sized flounder, and keep it alive (stringer) or on ice until you clean it. on the way home from fishing stop by the chinese place and get a quart of white rice. when you fillet the flounder be very careful not to cut into the stomach and guts, fillet and then skin then rinse the fillet off well. If your paranoid put into the freezer for a while, but if your hungry dont worry you will not get sick. slice the fillets up like you get in a sushi resteraunt, and lay on top of rice balls, or just eat it along with the rice. I keep wasabi powder at home so I douse each bite in wasabi paste and soy sauce. this stuff is good, I would guess other species are good too.
the key to eating raw fish in my opinion is eating the same day of catching, keeping fish cold before cleaning, and not cutting into the guts.
enjoy, this will be fresher than a sushi place.


----------



## Anthony

From what I've heard you do not want to "wash" the fillets down, it damages the delicate flavor. Use a wet cloth and gently wipe the fillets down. You can bleed and gut the fish right away then put on ice but flounder do not produce bloody fillets so just gutting them then throwing them into the cooler should suffice. One key is not to abuse the fish, brusing the meat is a quick way to ruining sushi grade meat. As far as the rice goes, you want to use sushi rice as regular rice does not hold up as well. Also you want to add some sushi or rice vinegar to flavor the rice.


----------



## johnnyleo11

My mom is nuts because she wants to eat croaker raw. She still does after I told her about the croaker kill.


----------



## Jimmy

I have heard that when fish filets come in contact with water that it speeds up the spoiling process, and that wiping them down with paper towels after fileting will keep them fresher longer. But I doubt it would matter as long as you are eazting them within the day- I think this is more geared toward refrigerator storage over a few days time.

I usually stick with tuna- I tried white fish sushi(don't know what kind) and it was not good- I don't think it was as fresh as it should have been. I may try flounder or striper soon- Has anyone tried striper?- and if so do you eat the red meat?

One more question- what is the best way to bleed a fish when you first catch it.


----------



## SeaSalt

My family has been in the Sushi business for over 20+ years (my father has been sushi chef for more than 20). I have 3 year exprience learning and working on weekends at my father's restaurant as a sushi chef.

When we prepare flounder, we do not remove the guts or intestines. We fillet around those things. After you get a fillet, you would want to take the skin off. 

We also do not wash the fillet with water. We may take the blade of the knife and lightly scrape off top of the meat. 

Key is having a very very sharp knife. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## sand flea

Parasites are a very real concern for anyone wanting to consume sushi.

Offshore species like tuna aren't really a worry, but any fish that you get in sushi restaurants have been flash frozen, even if they're advertised as fresh.

A hard freezing will kill parasites. Chill them, freeze them, then pack them in dry ice. Otherwise you'll find yourself riding the throne and visiting the doctor.


----------



## YOUNGSTER

*sushi, sashimi*

I do like to eat those sometimes for it is part of our cultural dish. Jimmy, stripers are pretty good as long as they are really fresh, of course, and not too big. and stay away from the red part. and Anthony, I think u meant the sticky rice that Koreans and Japanese use...right?
and Parasite wise.....I'm not so sure...
We only eat certain type of fish.......I think...I've tried so far Salmon, Tuna, Flounder, Striped Bass, Snappers, sea urchin, horse clams but I did hear that mahi-mahi and Cobia are rare delicacy in Japan. Myth has it that if you eat raw fish with sake(rice wine) or strong liquor, the alcohol kills the parasite or its eggs but I'm not so sure how true it is. Well, it gives me a reason to have a couple of shots.....so that's good enough


----------



## YOUNGSTER

*oh........one more thing....*

I know the Tuna, Salmon, Horse Clam were flashy frozen, but sea urchin, flounder, rockfish.....I tried them fresh and I don't think I have parasite yet...........so it must be the vodka or cognag that kills them..so I guess the alcohol treatment works...


----------



## SeaSalt

Sandflea is right.

Department of health recommends that sushi restaurants serve fish that are frozen. Unfortunately, some fish don't freeze very well and some are not edible as sushi grade after freezing them. Flounder and salmon are not really friendly to freezing them if you want to eat it raw.


----------



## Anthony

YOUNGSTER said:


> Anthony, I think u meant the sticky rice that Koreans and Japanese use...right?


There is rice that is used just for sushi. You can use any rice but you usually want to use a rice that is a little more firmer in texture than what is used in traditional recipes. Sticky rice is just glutinous rice which shouldn't be used for sushi. BTW I just had some Yellowtail that I caught and made some sashimi from it and I have to say that it was excellent. Plan to have some more tonight.


----------



## Shoebag22

are you guys trying to live forever? eat it raw and take your chances...


----------



## sand flea

Shoebag22 said:


> are you guys trying to live forever? eat it raw and take your chances...


By all means, enjoy yourself.

I loooove sushi. But make sure you flash freeze it with dry ice or you're going end up with Anisakiasis.


----------



## BubbaBlue

Had sushi today at a restaurant. Have eaten it for years and liked it. 

After reading certain {ahem} information, I caught myself today doing some involuntary meat sniffing and looking for little pink worms...   

None found and... it was yummy. Must have been the extra dose of wasabi.

.


----------



## NTKG

what can you eat these days?

from what i know about sushi, from people i've seen make it. the fish is skinned first. the flesh should NEVER touch anything but the knife, the knife should never touch any blood, bones, guts, etc. the fish is skinned first, then cut off. carefull not to touch any bones or what not. i've never heard of any of the people i know getting sick off of sushi(and im korean!) must be all the liquer and beer that gets drank in the process! 

the rice that is used is supposed to be a sushi grade rice, mixed with sushi vinegar, which i assume to be some derivitive of rice wine vinegar if not damn near the same thing. sometimes seasame seeds get thrown in. the seaweed if it is used is also of a different grade. 

i tell ya what, asian folk been around an awful long time and live to be skinny little old men with fu man chu staches, i think there is alot to be learned from RICE AND FISH. alot of medical "revelations" are old asian norms, garlic/ginger/fish/omega 3's/ the way they cook etc.... .... over redmeat and bread, although i love me some cow. and there are numerous more parasitic problems associated with beef and chicken than fish, ie undercooking, etc, you REALLY dont wanna know how gross chicken is. look at the way these animals are raised, killed and processed.... absolutely gross.

there was a question about bleeding fish, it is a good practice, but do it BEFORE you put fish in a cooler, you dont wanna see the amount of blood a couple of 40something inch striper put out inside one a dem big igloos.. bluefish and spanish i found taste much better after bleeding. i make a cut from right behind the head under the gills, all the way through and then hold the fish by the tail for a sec or just let him sit by the cooler for a hot second. 

the question about liking tuna... if u like the taste of tuna esp, u might not enjoy the other ones as much, tuna is very grainy, or "soft" and has lil to no fat. the clear fish are a lil more chewy. my dads old school and likes sashim i really dont like, and leaves me all the tuna, which is great for me, i dotn like the cuts of fish he likes in sashimi nor do i like salmon or mackeral etc.

well i've spent enough time away from my econ paper, second day of class mind you  ..... these questions were asked along time ago hope they help...


neil


----------



## johnnyleo11

My mom got sick eating sashimi, and she's korean. And it doesn't matter how much soju you put down your throat, anything can get you sick!


----------



## NTKG

:d


----------



## striperswiper

the best sushi i've had was speckled trout that stuff was bangin i just cut it in little peices and dipped it in some soy sauce and wasabi mix i also tried striper but the trout was better


----------



## Shoebag22

just about every time I filet a striper I end up eating at least some of it raw... you can get sick eating anything... you're probably better off eating a freshly caught fish than you are a 2 week old frozed filet at red lobster... anything you order at a restaurant has been touched by no less than half a dozed people... last time I checked... people are not clean animals.


----------

